# MDF good for templates but what a [email protected]%[email protected]^* mess



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

when you are making templates out of MDF with the router what a mess ,god there's dust on everything even with a half assed shop vac hooked up i need a small island just for doing that ha ha


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

yes - I made some shelving out of MDF - used a router for the edges....and it is MESSSSSSSSSY - dut got all over everything!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I always makes sure my wife's black car is parked as close as possible to the router table before I router MDF  

(or at least it always seem to work out that way)


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

MDF really burns through router bits too.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Man, I hope you guys aren't breathing that crap. It's supposed to be really bad for you.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i made the last few templates out of white shelving it worked out OK it don't drill the best when the drill bit exits your piece even tight with some scrap wood in under it ..but nothing to worry about


----------

